# 1989 Fleetwood Flair 24' ---Rear twin beds into a sofa room???



## mikeayr (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can convert the rear twin beds into a sofa?  Has anyone else tried this?  Just don't use the beds but would love to use as a place to watch tv.  Any help would be great..Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 4, 2012)

The beds can come out without much difficulty, and a sofa can be purchased to go in their place.  IF you want to use the beds as a sofa, that will take more information than you gave us.


----------

